# pa



## Qcumber

I wonder if the three options exist.

1) Akó ang naglálabá pá sa ámin.
= I am the one who continues to do the laundry at home.

2) Akó pá ang naglálabá sa ámín.
= I am still the one does the laundry at home.

3) Akó pá ang naglálabá pá sa ámin.
= I am still the one who continues to do the laundry at home.


----------



## moonshine

Sentence 1 can also mean _I am the one who is still doing laundry at home_ (as in not yet finished with laundry as compared to others who've finished the task).

Sentence 2 is correct.

Sentence 3 sounds awkward with the use of more than 1 _pa. _It is better to say _Ako pa rin ang naglalaba sa amin_ to convey that the person is still the one doing laundry at home.

Here are a few other ways to say the sentence:

a. Ako pa rin ang naglalaba sa amin. = I am still the one doing laundry at home.
b. Ako pa lang ang naglalaba sa amin. = I am the only one who had done laundry at home.
c. Ako lang ang naglalaba sa amin. = I am the only one who does laundry at home.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot for the comments, Moonshine.
I'm just puzzled by sentence (b):

*b. Ako pa lang ang naglalaba sa amin. = I am the only one who had done laundry at home.*

Why do you translate it this way? 
Doesn't it means:

b1) I am the only one who is doing the laundry at home. 
[present narrative]

b2) I was the only one who was doing ... [past narrative]

?


----------



## moonshine

It's like saying at home, I'm the only one who's done laundry, the others haven't done theirs.

Sentence b1 would translate as Ako lang ang naglalaba sa amin - _*ako lang*_ meaning it is only me and no one else.

Sentence b2 would translate as Ako lang ang naglaba sa amin - _*naglaba*_ being the past tense of maglaba (to launder).

Using *pa lang* usually indicates that the speaker is the only one who has done the task, but the task can still be done by other people as compared to *lang*, which limits the action to be done by only that person.

Ako pa lang ang nakatapos takdang-aralin. = I'm the only one who has finished the assignment. (where others may follow suit later on)

Ako lang ang nakatapos takdang-aralin. = I'm the only one who finished the assignment. (no one else finished)


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Ako pa lang ang nakatapos takdang-aralin. = I'm the only one who has finished the assignment. (where others may follow suit later on)
> Ako lang ang nakatapos takdang-aralin. = I'm the only one who finished the assignment. (no one else finished)


Is *takdang-aralin* a verb?


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi to all especially to kabayan moonshine!

Takdang-aralin = school assignment/homework, thus a noun.
It is also advisable to place "ng" before it.

_Ako pa lang ang nakatapos *ng* takdang aralin._

cheers!


----------



## moonshine

Oopps yup MariadeManila haha thanks for the correction...I was half asleep when I answered Qcumber.

Should have been  _Ako pa lang ang nakatapos *ng *takdang-aralin_ and  _Ako lang ang nakatapos *ng *takdang-aralin_.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Oopps yup MariadeManila haha thanks for the correction...I was half asleep when I answered Qcumber.
> 
> Should have been _Ako pa lang ang nakatapos *ng *takdang-aralin_ and _Ako lang ang nakatapos *ng *takdang-aralin_.


That's why I asked the question. Thanks a lot to you both.


----------



## MariadeManila

No prob sis moonshine!
Ingat ka dyan ke pareng Pipino, bihasa yan sa Tagalog, magaling pa sa atin hehe.


----------



## Qcumber

MariadeManila said:


> No prob sis moonshine!
> Ingat ka dyan ke pareng Pipino, bihasa yan sa Tagalog, magaling pa sa atin hehe.


Really, Maria de Manila? You are pulling our leg. If I were that good in Tagalog, I wouldn't ask questions here.


----------



## moonshine

Hehe I like it that you called him pareng Pipino


----------

